# My Amtrak Trainz projects



## PerRock (Nov 27, 2007)

I thought I'd share some of the stuff I'm making for Auran Trainz that is Amtrak related. Not being a 3d modeler I have to stick with re-painting current models out there so in some cases the models aren't exactly acurate.

Amtrak B32-8wh (Pepsi Can)







Amtrak Surfliner (yes I know that the real surfliner has uses California cars)
















you can follow the status on these creations at the Amtrak Geek Zone forums (click my signature)

Also for you interest Amtrak Geek Zone has been holding an Amtrak Screenshot Contest for Auran Trainz. One can get details here.

peter


----------



## tigeracl (Jul 26, 2009)

I was wondering if you ever finished the Surfliner. I think they look great


----------



## Tails (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, I know the last post in this thread was back in 2009, but there is a reason for the massive bumpage.

Peter and I have been working on some new projects for Trainz

Unlike Peter, I am a 3D modeler. But I cannot create textures, and Peter can. He did most of the texturing on all the following models.

SDP40F in Phase I






SDP40F in Phase IV and V (why the hell not right?)






Viewliner Diner 8400 (with modern colors, not the old beige crap)


----------



## PerRock (Apr 19, 2010)

heh it looks like you found me 

peter


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Maybe you could finish up some of jefff944's projects


----------



## PerRock (Jun 28, 2010)

I was only a beta tester for Jefff944's stuff. he has to release it and give me the OK to reskin (we aren't on the best of terms right now; so that's unlikely to happen). However; www.jointedrail.com just released some new B32-8WH locos in the Pepsi Can & phase IV; they have plans to release them in phase V and the two AmCal phases (I might be working on the AmCal ones)

peter


----------



## PerRock (Sep 20, 2010)

P42s:





















peter


----------



## jazzi (Apr 14, 2015)

hi

kindly tell me what boggie is fit for amtrak sdp40f in trainz 12 ??


----------

